# Izotope RX Screwing up my undo history



## BrandonYLau (Jul 21, 2018)

I've recently purchased Izotope RX Elements (part of their sale bundle) and it's been working wonders on cleaning up dialogue. 

I think the way RX works is that it's constantly adapting to the noise and eliminating it. The problem is that every single instance of these adaptations is recorded in my undo history. Therefore, I have to undo every single adaptation before getting to any of my own actual actions. This is quite problematic because I can't really undo anything anymore, unless I patiently sit through, quite literally, 100s and 100s of RX adaptations. 

I'm in Ableton if that means anything. Has anyone experienced anything like this? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## willbedford (May 9, 2020)

Same thing for me. Did you ever find a solution?


----------



## jcrosby (May 9, 2020)

willbedford said:


> Same thing for me. Did you ever find a solution?


I have Advanced and Repair Assistant shows up as a single event with a disclosure triangle that only contains a few single events. I'm guessing this is one of the trade offs of using Elements? (Granted that would be a trade off...) Or do you mean that your undo history *in Live* is filled with hundreds of adapatations?

If that were the case then you should set up RX as a _Sample Editor_ in Live, (in the preferences menu) and use RX's undo history instead. This is the standard post production workflow regardless of whether a dialogue editor were in Pro Tools, Nuendo, Logic, or any other DAW... You send audio to RX, process in the standalone, and send back/overwrite once satisfied... Just make sure you create a copy of the audio (in Live), or have a backup folder of the raw dialogue. You don't want to overwrite the original recording. (Also a standard workflow for dialogue post...)

In the RX standalone you can even copy and paste the audio to multiple tabs before settling on the final processing. 

Anyway see below for a view of my RX history when running Repair Assistant on a short dialogue clip using the standalone.


----------

